# Oothecae weight II



## yen_saw (Aug 23, 2011)

Since the first one was fun i am doing this again. This one is a little tricky so give your best shot  

Same as the first, please estimate the weight to two significant digit eg. X.XXg












haven't thought of the prize yet but will do soon  

_hint: Ootheca is small, from Thesprotia graminis._

Edit: Oppss, forgot to mention all oothecae haven't hatched yet.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 23, 2011)

i have an idea for prize! one of the oothecas :lol:


----------



## Malti (Aug 23, 2011)

0.89 gr


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 23, 2011)

0.31 grams


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 23, 2011)

ummm 1.27g


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 23, 2011)

1.07g?


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Are we guessing the weight of all the ooths together?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 23, 2011)

yes


----------



## mantiscraze (Aug 23, 2011)

1.85!


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 23, 2011)

0.94 g


----------



## ImTheBugFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish I had digital scales so I could weigh mine  but I dont so I have to take a wild guess like everyone else  

I say ummmmmm 0.71 grams


----------



## mtmantid (Aug 23, 2011)

1.13 grams


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 23, 2011)

0.19 g


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 23, 2011)

A total W.A.G., I'll go for 1.09grams.


----------



## agent A (Aug 23, 2011)

well I know that a luna moth cocoon weighs like 4 grams, so I would imagine a mantis ooth being much less, especially being much smaller

so I would say 0.41 grams


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 23, 2011)

1.07 g?


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 23, 2011)

3grams even


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 23, 2011)

8 Pounds, lol.....Just kidding

My guess is 0.68 grams


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 23, 2011)

Id say 0.66


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 24, 2011)

0.46g


----------



## ismart (Aug 24, 2011)

1.23g


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2011)

The closest two answers win a prize. The winner gets to chose first from one of this.

1) Three Thesprotia graminis oothecae

or

2) 1 x Odontomantis sp key chain







The second closest answer gets to take the other one. If for any reason the winner declines the prize the third closest answer guesser will get it and so on.

Also, both winners receive a copy of this journal.






The report was issued to TPWD for my trip last year to Resaca de la Palma State Park. About 80 pages all pictures in colors. Journal covers collecting experience to complete life cycle for the mantis species.

I will cover shipping fees within US territory only.

Happy guessing! Will reveal the weight the coming Sunday. Until then, everyone is free to change your anwer


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 26, 2011)

My T. graminis oothecae been hatching! :huh: If i don't have enough T. graminis oothecae by the time the results are out I will replace it with Brunneria borealis oothecae. Sorry for the change.


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sense everyone is guessing around 1 gram still, ill guess 1 gram even


----------



## ImTheBugFreak (Aug 27, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> My T. graminis oothecae been hatching! :huh: If i don't have enough T. graminis oothecae by the time the results are out I will replace it with Brunneria borealis oothecae. Sorry for the change.


OMG now I really want to win for the Brunneria borealis oothecae! :lol: I might weigh my oothecae now


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 27, 2011)

Yen, you are awesome.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 27, 2011)

1.11grams


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 28, 2011)

0.14 grams!! :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 28, 2011)

is the answer getting revealed today?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 28, 2011)

1.77 grams(I almost missed this one).


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 28, 2011)

i think people are guessing too high, remember how small these thing are.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 28, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> i think people are guessing too high, remember how small these thing are.


Small, but not much air in the ooths, so mostly solid weight. We shall soon find out.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 28, 2011)

excited to see, although i wouldn't imagine i would win since i guessed so small......  EDIT:its weird looking at posted time since it says i posed at 10:33 or something but for me its 11:34


----------



## silkids (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Yen wants to inform you that he will not be available to respond to this contest tonight due to the robbery of his business and assault on family members that occurred earlier this evening. He will update you later after this crisis. Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG!



.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG i hope every thing's ok! I feel so bad for asking him if it would be posted tonight!! Well i hope his wife has not been harmed and it was not too bad!!


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 29, 2011)

HOLY! I hope everything is okay Yen.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 29, 2011)

Forget the contest and the prize and take my prayer Yen, I hope shes OK.... :mellow:


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 29, 2011)

robberies are so stupid, Hope all is well man!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2011)

It was an up and down weekend for me. It was my son's birthday on Sat and my 16th anniversary on Sunday, then the unfortunate robbery happened. My wife is alright now but her brother and sis-in-law are still traumatized but no serious injury. So i was not able to post the result yesterday, thanks silkids for the help to put the word here. Now go on with the result......







Congrates to Shieldmantid and Nicolas. I will contact you guys soon. I wouldn't have guessed it right too so it was a surprise as well.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 29, 2011)

YESSSS!! i took such a random gues thinking i wouldnt get it! Thanks so much Yen! i hope everythings ok.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats to the winners! Sorry to hear about the troubles yen. Im glad everyone is ok!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks and +1 on that (second part)


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats guys and sorry about the troubles Yen.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 30, 2011)

Both winners have confirmed on getting the prize. Thanks all for taking part.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 30, 2011)

congrats too all winners


----------

